

Evernote honestly explains their absurd freemium conversion rate - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pSYdwNHCmJA#t=1021s
In this video the founder of @evernote goes open kimono on conversion rates.<p>3% overall
only .5% in the first month
2.5 years in over 20% pay<p>Amazingly honest discussion from a $10M freemium business.
======
jonathanjaeger
The perfect implementation of freemium for a product people love. Of course if
your product is not good, you can't think long-term like this. Lesson is: make
a great product, then think for the long run in terms of your business model.

------
jaykz52
Every time I turn my back on freemium, something makes me turn my head again..

------
jasonmcalacanis
In this video the founder of @evernote goes open kimono on conversion rates.

3% overall only .5% in the first month 2.5 years in over 20% pay

Amazingly honest discussion from a $10M freemium business.

------
jdorfman
Great product (I use it daily), very glad they didn't jump into the dead pool.
Any one else use Evernote here?

------
RCZAR
sounds like a pretty rad place to work

